# Bearded Dragon - Purple Eyelid



## SuperBoof (May 6, 2009)

When I walked over to my BD's viv this morning, I noticed it had its right eye closed, and the bottom eyelid was purple.

I don't think I've ever seen its eyelid purple before, so not to sure what it is.

Also, when I noticed the purple eyelid, I went to pick the BD up and it opened its right eye, so im guessing it's not that serious. Just want to be sure though.


Anyone got any ideas why it's purple, and if it's anything to worry about?


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i have a 2 1/2 year beardie and his eye lids have been like that since i got him yours may have as well but you might not have noticed.


----------



## SuperBoof (May 6, 2009)

ralphsvivariums said:


> i have a 2 1/2 year beardie and his eye lids have been like that since i got him yours may have as well but you might not have noticed.


Reassuring to know. :2thumb:

Cheers mate.


----------



## SeanJT (Aug 19, 2009)

was his right eye facing his basking lamp? 
my beardie closes the eye facing his basking lamp as it can be quite blinding so from my POV nothing to worry about : victory:


----------



## SuperBoof (May 6, 2009)

SeanJT said:


> was his right eye facing his basking lamp?
> my beardie closes the eye facing his basking lamp as it can be quite blinding so from my POV nothing to worry about : victory:


No, he was just looking out of the glass with one eye closed lol.

Sometimes he will sit there with one of his eyes closed, think he's just too lazy to keep them both open lol. I've never noticed the purple bit before though, never really looked though to be honest with you.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Its not actually "purple" in colour, its like leos as babies they look as if they have blue eye shaddow on, its due to the skin being so thin that light "enters" through skin differently to normal. A prime example of this is the king fisher bird. What colour is a kingfisher? Blue you say? No, the colour of a kingfisher is actually grey, but due to how thin and the way the feathers are made, the "blue/purple" colouration comes from light passing through it. There is a name for this but it totally escapes me.


----------



## SuperBoof (May 6, 2009)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Its not actually "purple" in colour, its like leos as babies they look as if they have blue eye shaddow on, its due to the skin being so thin that light "enters" through skin differently to normal. A prime example of this is the king fisher bird. What colour is a kingfisher? Blue you say? No, the colour of a kingfisher is actually grey, but due to how thin and the way the feathers are made, the "blue/purple" colouration comes from light passing through it. There is a name for this but it totally escapes me.


Interesting.

Cheers for the info.


----------



## george of the dragons (Apr 12, 2010)

Ive noticed it with mine a couple of times aswell


----------

